# push button diverter



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

new construction plumber here since 1983 
some service experience but how often do you see one of these?
a moen legend moentrol with a push button diverter
I think I remember fixing 1 once before
why did they make these? 
and why 2 different size diverters? moen? 
and expensive about 30 bucks!
and by the way how do you remove them especially when the hole in the tile is too small tried a deep 1 inch socket couldn't get my ratchet in the end of the socket had to put a pipe wrench on the socket ouch!

and just when I thought I didn't need anymore tools 
time to cut a socket in half and weld some pipe between the 2 ends

any other tricks that work for you?:blink:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome to the glamorous world of service plumbing.....:laughing:

Sometimes one has to be a Mac Guyver in order to accomplish some task.

If it is a bear, then replacement of the tub valve is what is in order.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Thats always fun when there is an improper installation...

Those new construction plumbers never look at directions...:furious:


Take the Roto-Zip with a tile bit and cut the tile so you can fix it...
No biggie...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Grinder and diamond wheel will cut any tile out of your way. Those button diverters are only screwed into the body. I've removed them completely before. But a socket works if your trying to rebuild it. Post a pic, you need tub stem keys.


----------



## cowserj (Aug 14, 2009)

ive never had a problem reaching them with my set of cow bells "tub valve sockets"


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Those new construction plumbers never look at directions


I googled "following directions" and nothing came up. Lol  I think that's the issue with the younger new construction plumbers. I felt like throwing our apprentices phone away yesterday because if he doesn't have it on him, he is slow ... if he has his phone on him, he is even slower.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

I kept some cheapo deepwell sockets on my truck just for the purpose of getting those stems out.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

cowserj said:


> ive never had a problem reaching them with my set of cow bells "tub valve sockets"


LOL...

You've never run into the one where they threw away the plaster guide and there is tile and grout right up to the stems...:laughing:

I have!

Welcome to my world...

I had to cut holes to get the cowbell in to the stem nut...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Redwood said:


> LOL...
> 
> You've never run into the one where they threw away the plaster guide and there is tile and grout right up to the stems...:laughing:
> 
> ...


Usually has an aftermarket stem extension or two on it also with the valve too deep.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Nobody told me what was going on the shower walls!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nathan901 said:


> Nobody told me what was going on the shower walls!


That's where you stop working until they tell you...:yes:


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

I appreciate all the comments this is a great forum a couple of years ago we cut a deep socket in half and welded a piece of pipe between the 2 halves to reach the nuts on a toilet carrier might have to get out the old welding rig again
anyone have an idea why moen and delta and I;m sure some others even bother to makje a faucet with a push button diverter


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Just to Phuck with service plumbers. ;-) ;-)


----------

